# Cast net advice



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Looking to get a cast net. Any suggestions on a good net? I'm not looking to spend a boat load on one since it probably won't he used much. So really would like to stay under 40 if possible. Also any tips and tricks on working and producing with a cast net would be appreciated. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HeerKittyky (May 23, 2011)

Get one with actual lead weights around the outer edge... I've bought the type with the cylindrical plastic weights and it doesn't sink nearly as fast as real lead (even with the same weight per foot rating). If targeting baitfish in skinny water like creeks, look into getting one of the "no spook" nets that are blue or green. 

The most productive baitfishing I have done has been off of a dock with a submersible light. Light goes in the water at dusk and an hour later there is invariably a school of baitfish present. 

Good luck. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Cool thanks! Ill have to look for one in the off season for next year.. do the heavier weights throw easier? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HeerKittyky (May 23, 2011)

The heavier weight is designed to make the net sink faster, not really throw easier. 

Nets get more difficult to throw as their radius increases and they get heavier. I throw a five foot radius net with 1 lb per foot of weight for most bait fish. If you are trying to net bait fish in deeper waters (10+ feet) you may want to look at a net with 1.5 lb of weight per foot. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

I actually just went through the same questions as you in getting one this week in Florida. I got an ez throw net with a Frisbee like ring. It's easy to throw and has instructions also it was 29 dollars. It has actual weights not plastic. Cheers

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

cast nets are not cheap and youll be hard pressed to locate anything other then a WM cheapie for less then $40. They work fine for starters and I usually use them in new waters and where I cant retrieve it if it gets hung so Id still suggest getting the WM net first and then upgrade after you've trashed that one, LOL I go through 4-5 nets year and alternate between buying a cheap one then a good one, after a while the good ones ( closer to $80) get a lot of patches and then don't throw too well and they become junk nets. What Hearkitty said is right on, try to get the ones with lead on them and possible the heavier ones. In Ohio the law allows only a 5 ft ( 10 ft diameter) net. Learn with that and youll be good, don't believe anyone that trys to tell you a 3 ft is easier to learn on, furthest from the truth and it takes all day to get a few pieces of bait, go with the 5 ft'r. 

Salmonid


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh and it was a five foot radius. Got it at a sports authority 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

The problem with the EZ Throw rings is that they are harder to store and easier to hang up. and once you learn how to throw a castnet without one, youll never be able to throw an EZ Cast ones, and vice versa, they requitre a whole different technigue. might be ok for the first net but when you upgrade to nicer nets without the ring, youll wished you never had one, several of my buddys and myself went through that. LOL My advice is get the regular net and hit up You Tube and learn how to throw without using your teeth and youll be just fine. 

Salmonid


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice guys I think I may just try the wm cheapy to learn on then advance to a better net as skill and wallet grows a little lol. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Make sure to get the right diameter for the right bait. 3/8 for the shad and 1/4 for shiners or minnows. Want a good show, just go to any dam when the shiners are all over the place and guys are tossin nets with too big a diameter right on top of them and wonder why they can't catch any.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Daveo76 said:


> Make sure to get the right diameter for the right bait. 3/8 for the shad and 1/4 for shiners or minnows. Want a good show, just go to any dam when the shiners are all over the place and guys are tossin nets with too big a diameter right on top of them and wonder why they can't catch any.



Hello Dave,,, I certainly appreciate your opinion, Thanks 
I was looking at these; 1.3# per foot, 1/4". 
But maybe I should start out cheaper?
[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/BETTS-4N4-I-TYZAC-SERIES-4ft-NYLON-CASTNET-1-4-MESH-CASTNET-12904/350813161171?rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D261%26meid%3D712516484082168229%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D1088%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D360476394720%26#ht_1830wt_1161"]Betts 4N4 I Tyzac Series 4ft Nylon Castnet 1 4&#034; Mesh Castnet 12904 | eBay[/ame]

Salmonid's Quote;*In Ohio the law allows only a 5 ft ( 10 ft diameter) net. Learn with that and youll be good, don't believe anyone that trys to tell you a 3 ft is easier to learn on, furthest from the truth and it takes all day to get a few pieces of bait, go with the 5 ft'r. *

I'm just about ready to spring for a cast net,,,, I was thinking 4' -5'rad?
I need it mostly for the N Carolina surf, but would like to use it in the O River feeder creeks too,,, they are starting to fill up with fatheads & shiners.
1/4" weave huh? Would that sink fast enough in the surf?
Are your saying "Too big Diameter" is too slow sinking and the shiners can excape,,, like when the water is real deep?
Please explain.
I was watching a guy surf casting last year and he was doing well with a 
3'er, 6'D, but the water was 3' deep and the bait was 3"-5"L.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Here's a throw method that works for me.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

As others have said, the cheap nets from WM will work fine to start with. I've used both the 5 ft radius and 3.5 ft radius nets and I found the 5 ft much easier to work with. I am usually throwing while standing in my boat. 

With regard to the mesh size, I think the reason people would want the 1/4" mesh for shiners and the 3/8" mesh for shad is that the shiners are smaller and can swim through the mesh on the coarser net. 

The best way to learn to throw the net, in my opinion, is to practice on land first. Find an open space on the grass with nothing to snag on and get the throwing method down before trying to throw the net on the water. 

Also, check the net for tangles before every throw. You won't get a good spread if the lead line is tangled. And ignored tangles have a habit of becoming worse. 

If you are throwing from a boat, make sure the inside of your boat is tidy and there is nothing for the net to snag on. Cast nets are magnets for treble hooks. I had to cut the hooks off my favorite Zara Spook on Saturday when it got tangled in my net during a throw and almost took the fishing rod overboard. 

I'm usually targeting shad for bait and with regards to finding bait, I think the best time to catch shad is right around sunset or shortly after. The shad move close to the surface then and you can often see the schools as whirls on the surface or they may even be jumping. When I spot a school of bait at night I temporarily turn the stern light on my boat off so the bright light doesn't spook them. I move in with the trolling motor and then shut it off and coast the last 50 ft or so to the school before throwing.

Sometimes it takes a lot of persistence to find bait. I made probably 20-30 throws on Saturday night before I hit a school and hauled up this load of shad. This was with my 5ft radius net from WM. I had so much bait I threw half of them back.


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

I went back and got the 3.5' diameter, the 5' was too large and awkward.
I dont throw mine the traditional way... i could not get it to open. My technique (for creeks, not from a boat) is simple:

I wrap the rope around my left wrist, and gather the excess cord in my left hand. Grab the weighted end of the net in my two hands, shoulder width apart. And simply spin. Spin my whole body counter clockwise with my left hand leading... and after the first spin it opens fully, then spin #2 eye up your target area and let her rip. Try to throw it like a giant frisbee and the spinning net will stay fully open and land perfect.

The 5 foot diameter net is too large to do this.
It works great for me.

Try not to cast onto sharp debris like rocks, logs and be careful when retrieving not to tear or rip it.

Youtube has some vids, but the method they use wasnt working for me.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

If i'm not too late here is example of one from Amazon. Also any purchase over $25 gets you free shipping. Hopefully the link below will help with your search.


[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Bett-3-5-Feet-Tyzac-Nylon-Cast/dp/B005CU5SXW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_2"]Amazon.com: Bett 3.5-Feet Tyzac Nylon Cast Net (1/4 Inch Mesh): Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51qT7cUhw4L[/ame]


----------



## dgodek (Apr 5, 2012)

look111 said:


> If i'm not too late here is example of one from Amazon. Also any purchase over $25 gets you free shipping. Hopefully the link below will help with your search.
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Bett 3.5-Feet Tyzac Nylon Cast Net (1/4 Inch Mesh): Sports & Outdoors


Just ordered this very same net from Amazon. Arrived yesterday and looks like a great way to get started EXCEPT it's a 3/8" mesh and not the 1/4" mesh as advertised. I want the net for shiners for perch and crappie so my net will be going back. Unless, someone want a 5' radius/10' diameter 3/8" mesh net? It's new in the box and I'll sell it for the just-under-$30 I paid for it. PM or text me at 740-five eight nine-6870. Thanks!


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Hey dgodek i'm sorry that they messed up your order. I wouldn't have suggested them but I order a lot of different things from them and have always gotten what I wanted. I usually go to Amazon or Nextag before any individual online store. I know it's aggravating but before getting rid of it call their customer service. They may have a free return shipping policy. Again, hate that it didn't work out for you.


----------



## dgodek (Apr 5, 2012)

No worries. Please don't think my post was aimed at you. My wife and I order a lot of stuff from Amazon. This is the first issue we've had. They provide good service and products plus their prices are hard to beat. I would keep and use this net if it were 1/4" mesh as advertised. Otherwise it looks great!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

It's pretty snaggy where we (Look111) get our shad and the cheap nets are fine. But we also have the option to use a long handled landing net to get them when they "run the wall". Most times when shiners are the target and they are thick, they will get "stuck" in the net, 1/4", even on a bad throw , but that's where a long handled bait net comes in handy too. We usually fish 2 or 3 castnets a season out 1/4" castnets are usually a little more expensive though anyway.


----------

